# Car in Jo'burg



## JosG. (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey Guys,

We actually don't belong here on this forum but we turn to you for help.
Our names are Jos en Robine, from the Netherlands. We are are traveling aound the world and arrived in South Africa a couple days ago.

We want to buy a car to travel around South Africa and some of the surrounding countries. After two days of visiting different government offices we are sure we can't register a South African car in our name. It used to be possible but the rules changed. As a foreigner you can only register a car in your name if you have a business or study permit. We were told by someone at an tourist office that the best thing to do was to find someone who is willing to help us and register the car in his or her name.

So, here we are. Who is willing to help us? It will cost you nothing. We will travel around Africa for a couple monts and will return to South Africa to sell te car. We are even prepared to pay for the time and inconvenience it may cause you.

We understand that is looks a little bit dodgy but we don't know what else to do. As we are not interested in a rental or buyback car. 

I hope to hear from one of you


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Jos, the problem is if you have an accident or go through a speed camera inadvertently, 
the fine gets sent to the owner of the vehicle, if you have an accident and someone gets hurt, if they cannot find you, the owner is next in line.

my suggestion is hire a car from someone like rent a wreck CAR RENTALS, car rentals, AFFORDABLE CAR RENTALS, affordable car rentals, BUDGET CAR RENTALS, budget car rentals, cheap car rentals, CHEAP CAR RENTALS
(no financial interest whatsoever) as you REALLY dont want to break down as a tourist anywhere.


----------



## JosG. (Sep 19, 2011)

You have a point there. Maybe a kind of deposit and proof of insurance can help someone to overcome this risk. Although I kniw this is a long shot. But just don't know what else to do.

The car rental company you recommended is cheap but still expensive if you compare it with buying a car and selling for almost the same price a couple months later. Even if we cannot sell the car (old Volkswagen Beetle) buying a car is cheaper than renting a car for 5/6 months.

Maybe someone has another idea?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

JosG. said:


> You have a point there. Maybe a kind of deposit and proof of insurance can help someone to overcome this risk. Although I kniw this is a long shot. But just don't know what else to do.
> 
> The car rental company you recommended is cheap but still expensive if you compare it with buying a car and selling for almost the same price a couple months later. Even if we cannot sell the car (old Volkswagen Beetle) buying a car is cheaper than renting a car for 5/6 months.
> 
> Maybe someone has another idea?


Ok, if there is a screwup and someone has helped you, 1) whats in it for them?
2) how do they find you and sue you? if you cannot buy a car, how will you get insurance?


----------



## Thunderball (Oct 27, 2011)

It sure does look dodgy JosG and with all the scams going around people will not assist you in a hurry on this one. A suggestion would be that you can buy a second hand car from a private seller and explain your situation to him and agree on not doing a change of ownership till you get back and sell the car, maybe signing a contract would help.

It is expensive to hire a car but maybe that is your only solution.


----------

